# RESOLVED - JBL CristalProfi e701 will not start!



## AndyMcD (22 Nov 2015)

Just filled new aquascape today and cannot get the filter to run. I think planned to cycle the tank without plants or fish for 3 weeks.

I got a 'free' JBL CristalProfi e701 from PFK in return for subscribing for a year.

I cannot get the pipes to fill.. The water level in the inlet tube won't rise above the inlet pipe.

The motor just sounds like it is running out of in air or sloshing around if I shake it.

I cannot get the pipes to fill

I've tried:
- pre-filling the filter
- pressing the start fifty times
- shortening the pipes
- checked the seal
- checked nothing is blocking the motor
- maximising water depth

Can anyone suggest anything please?


----------



## tim (22 Nov 2015)

Sorry to ask but you do have both taps open ? Only time I haven't been able to get a cristalprofi started it was a badly seated impellor the bottom rubber bush had not been seated properly.


----------



## AndyMcD (22 Nov 2015)

Both taps open. Not offended. At the point where I am ready to try anything.

I've tried taking the impeller out and putting it back in again.


----------



## tim (22 Nov 2015)

Have you tried to manually start the syphon Andy ? Oh thinking about it I did have the inlet and outlet on the wrong pipes once, tried for an hour to get the thing going took a big step back for half an hour and saw what I had done


----------



## AndyMcD (22 Nov 2015)

I've triple checked but certain I've got it the right way around. The spray bar is on the out. The inlet is on the in.

When you press the start, the water is forced out of the spray bar, pulling from the in. Just cannot get the water to pull through enough on the in to get rid of all air.

I wonder if a seal has gone.


----------



## tim (22 Nov 2015)

Maybe worth checking the seal on the head unit make sure it's seated properly or not twisted, you can also try removing the spray bar let the air purge then refit the bar, hope you get it going mate.


----------



## AndyMcD (22 Nov 2015)

Thanks Tim. I've checked the seal. Looks OK. Either that or there should be a more substantial seal that's missing altogether! 

Will try removing the spray bar.


----------



## GHNelson (22 Nov 2015)

Hi
You could try this below!
Fill the filter full of water and also fill the pipes full of water...position the spray bar under the waterline for the moment.....then switch the filter on!
hoggie


----------



## AndyMcD (22 Nov 2015)

Thanks Hoggie.

I'm going to have to call it a day as young(ish) kids are now in bed. 

I have an Eheim Powerball that I'd bought so I could upgrade my old tank. I'll use in the new for now.

The really annoying thing is that I'd taken one third of the media from my existing, cycled filter and put it into this new one. All the bacteria will be dead by the time I get this going. Never mind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepedopolous (22 Nov 2015)

I can get my e701 going even though the primer button has been stuck for ages. I just fill the filter with water first and then suck on the outlet pipe (spraybar removed of course). I have a bucket handy to collect the water, then just raising the tube up halts the flow so I can reconnect the spraybar and turn the filter on.

P


----------



## GHNelson (22 Nov 2015)

Hi Andy
I always fill up the tubing with water before any sort of priming or switching the filter on!
I use Eheims which have on/off shut valves...so you can easily suck water into the tubing on both the in and out tubes then re attach to the filter head!
hoggie


----------



## AndyMcD (22 Nov 2015)

Pepedopolous and Hoggie, I think you're both right. I need to focus on getting the tubes full, before switching on.

I have an Eheim external filter and that seems easier to get going. 

I've got the internal filter and heater in the tank and running. Looks terrible, but it's doing the job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naughtymoose (23 Nov 2015)

I had the same trouble with mine. It was actually really easy to fix though:
I put the pipes and the valve bit into the tank to fill with water, then attached it to the filter.

It was driving me nuts before I realised!


----------



## AndyMcD (23 Nov 2015)

Naughtymoose, thank you very much. 

It sounds like I was too hopeful that it would fill on its own! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul L (23 Nov 2015)

Andy,

I've had the same issue you describe before.
I filled the canister with tank water and raised the spray bar/ outlet above the water level and pumped the prime button a few times to start the siphon, pressing down and holding for a second or two and releasing it slowly.
 it may be something to do with back pressure?


Paul


----------



## GHNelson (23 Nov 2015)

Hi Andy 
I think you will get it running soon, with the combination of the above suggestions!
If you have too much air in the tubing external filters can be a pig to prime depending on which make and model.
My take on it.... is because water is heavier than air and you fill the pipes with water, it will help purge the remaining air through the filter and out the spraybar when switched on!
The above method is the one I always use!
But I do make sure the actual filter is full of water and has no air trapped in the head...I give the body a shake to untrap air bubbles and make sure the water is up to opening where the hose connection block fits!
The below may help you also!

hoggie


----------



## AndyMcD (23 Nov 2015)

Thank you all very much for your help. 

Filling the inlet tube as much as possible was a big step forward. I emptied the filter, took the spray bar off and raised it above the water level. Opening the inlet stop cock pushed a lot of air out of the outlet as the pump reservoir filled up. 

However, the fundamental problem was that the propeller was binding or catching which was the cause of the noise and insufficient flow. I took it apart and tried aligning the parts again. It took a couple of attempts but once it was running smoothly the water pulled through the system and its now running fine.

Once again, thanks all for your help.


----------



## GHNelson (23 Nov 2015)

Well done!


----------

